# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [Cheat Engine] Burrito Bison Revenge - Gold Hack

## Parog

*The game:* Play Burrito Bison Revenge, a free online game on Kongregate

Once there, load the game and wait for that to finish. Press Play ONCE and hack away before continuing on.



*How to use these:*

Open up Cheat EngineSelect the FlashPlayerPlugin process, if there's 2: the bottom one is usually the right one.Scan for the first line of byte code given.Edit the value of the address(es) you found to the second line of byte code given.

Bytecode Information
Value Type
Byte Code To Search
Byte Code To Replace With
Value Resets / Relocates When:

Gives you gold instead of taking it when upgrading.
Array of byte
5d ?? 66 ?? 66 ?? d1 66 ?? a1 61 ??
5d ?? 66 ?? 66 ?? d1 66 ?? a0 61 ??
The game is reloaded.





Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------

